# Halo: "I swimz!"



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

But first I poz wif my brudder Keef - it makes Dad trow the ball










Keef sez I'm a land shark....










But I'm a water shark TOO!










We wates for the ball










And then we swimz for it! 



















Sumtimz I can't keep up



















Sumtimz I can










Wate for me Keef!!!



















We rly wet dawgs










So we runz after the ball to dry off










Keef iz slow and I catches him










nom, nom, nom










We saw this brig thingy so Mom had to take a picshur


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That is awesome.They look like huge drowned rats.Can't wait for the water to warm up in NH so we can swim too.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO... always love your pictures Deb.. what cracks me up though is Halo always has a hold on Keef's neck....LOL. Both are gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love your captions to the pictures, haha.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay, so i don't know what you've been slipping in her bowl these last two weeks, but today is the first day that i thought HALO IS HUUUUUUGE!!! my goodness time flies! she'll easily be Tildens size by the time he meets her, easy.

waiting for the ball is my favorite photo - spells both of their personalities out exactly!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute!!!! She is getting so big and her adult fur is in too I see.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Has she learned to spit Keefer's hair out of her mouth? Scout is also chasing and chewing on Boss and he is starting to shed so she always has clumps of his hair in her mouth that I am always plucking out so she doesn't swallow to much of it!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha, those were great...however I know that bite/hold that the little one is doing to your big boy, I see it all the time when Rogue latches on to Riddick, funny how they love that spot, must be the sweet spot! Awesome pictures!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Gosh Debbie, they are both so gorgeous! Great pics as usual. Why is it that my dogs will never swim??? Max would barely get his feet wet. Sammy will run through shallow water and gets soaked, but no swimming for him either.







I guess we need to make a trip to your area and maybe some REAL GSD's can teach Sammy a thing or two!! 

Halo really does look like she's grown a lot in these pics. What does she weigh now? Keefer...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderokay, so i don't know what you've been slipping in her bowl these last two weeks, but today is the first day that i thought HALO IS HUUUUUUGE!!! my goodness time flies! she'll easily be Tildens size by the time he meets her, easy.


From some of those shots, it looks like she might be getting close to Keefer's height pretty soon.

Looks like another great day at Isabel-and high tide this time around.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No idea how tall she is, but she's definitely growing. She used to have to jump up to grab his neck, now she can grab on and lay down. The other day he was trying to walk away and ended up dragging her along with him.









I took her to the vet and weighed her on the way home from daycare Monday of last week and she was 40.5 pounds. I'm guessing she's put on a couple since then, so she's probably pushing 45 pounds. She is starting to look a tad pudgy though, so I'm cutting her food back a little. Her growth is weird, Tom is calling her Zippy (the pinhead, lol!) because her body seems to be growing faster than her head!







She has a really thick neck. 

Becky, so far she hasn't managed to yank any of his fur out. Yet! Kris, come on down - they'd love to teach your dogs to swim!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomTom is calling her Zippy (the pinhead, lol!) because her body seems to be growing faster than her head!


heeeeeey, so is that what he calls Tilden too!!?!!? lol.
i love my little pinhead boy - especially with his complementary bat ears


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Aww Halo looks great. As does Keefer! They look like they're having an absolute blast. I love pictures of dogs swimming.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

wonderful pictures, great captions too!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I could just squish both of them! Big brother and little sis
is absolutely freakin' adorable!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Zippy!!!!????


Poor baby girl!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Captions are hilarious!!!!!!!!! So cute!!! Love that photo where you can see Keefer's hair just flowing in the wind...

Lucky dogs!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I love them!!
Pics are awesome and captions hysterical!!
Keefer is a stud and Halo is gorgeous


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Wonderful pics (no big surprise there) Have you ever considered putting all your pics together and published? You could have such fun with that and these stories









I always look forward to them









I need to get more pictures this summer. I have been slacking a lot hehe

Peg


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great pictures! Maybe you need to start carrying a pole though as she gets faster so that you can pry her off of Keefer if she latches onto him in the water!









Chama tried to go swimming yesterday!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like Halo is an official water dog!! Look at her gliding right along with Keefer! These are priceless


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I love the captions and they are so cute together!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow Halo's grown!!! Great pics!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Great photos Deb.









Halo and Keefer look amazing together here. So athletic and healthy! 



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


What color are Halo's eyes? They look beautiful in this photo.



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom Her growth is weird, Tom is calling her Zippy (the pinhead, lol!) because her body seems to be growing faster than her head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That would be Wolfgang - He still has a little head!!!

She's just ADORABLE!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LOVE these pictures!! They are both so beautiful! I love Halo's intense look on the first picture.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: I took her to the vet and weighed her on the way home from daycare Monday of last week and she was 40.5 pounds. I'm guessing she's put on a couple since then, so she's probably pushing 45 pounds.


Well you can relax now on walks! I would say she is definately past the "eagle bait" stage at that weight... or maybe down there you worry more about owls?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cara, her eyes are a light brown right now. I don't know if they'll stay that way, because Keefer's were light as a puppy too, but now they're a much darker brown. Her eyes look a little lighter in some of her pictures than they actually are because I often have to lighten up pics of the two of them together a little because Keefer's coloring is SO dark that his features are obscured. 



> Originally Posted By: Clare
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom Her growth is weird, Tom is calling her Zippy (the pinhead, lol!) because her body seems to be growing faster than her head!
> ...


Yikes, I was hoping this was a phase, lol!!!



> Originally Posted By: AK GSDWell you can relax now on walks! I would say she is definately past the "eagle bait" stage at that weight... or maybe down there you worry more about owls?


Nah, we don't worry about birds of prey. I'm sure they're around, but we don't see them often. And I pity the poor bird who TRIES to pick her up - she'd bite off its head!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Great pictures and captions. Halo is getting so big!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: Nah, we don't worry about birds of prey. I'm sure they're around, but we don't see them often


Another advantage to your life in the big city! Here we have bald eagles which usually just target the loons/ducks but we always worry with small pups. Plus the coyotes/foxes show no fear in coming around the house - so again a small pup concern. Last summer the black bears were causing problems. The neighbors cat door got ripped right off and the entry rug drug out the hole when a bear was trying to get their cat.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

I love seeing pics of Halo and Keefer







These made me smile, and they reminded me of my kids . How my DD always tries to keep up with her older brothers, and she is so feisty as a result . Thank you


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Just last month a puppy was eagle bait in Homer, Alaska

Here is the news article.

http://www.homertribune.com/article.php?aid=3941

Okay, done hijacking thread...sorry


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

love the pics!
keefer still has that gsd-puppy-oranament hanging from his neck







he appears to be a good sport about it.


----------



## Shelbyrenee (Apr 13, 2009)

could you tell me what kind of camera you use? Im looking to buy one and your photos are amazing


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Becky, how sad.











> Originally Posted By: krystaltigerWonderful pics (no big surprise there) Have you ever considered putting all your pics together and published? You could have such fun with that and these stories


Thanks Peg! I wouldn't have the first idea how to go about doing that, and I'm sure it would be a LOT of work, so no, not really. I do enjoy taking pictures of them though. 



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomTom is calling her Zippy (the pinhead, lol!) because her body seems to be growing faster than her head!
> ...










Nah, he just has derogatory names for his own pets, lol! You know he calls Keefer "doofus", so in retrospect Zippy is not that bad.









Shelby, I have a Canon Rebel XT DSLR. I was using the Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM and the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4.0 L USM lenses. The 28-135 was a couple of hundred bucks, but the 70-200 was over a thousand. A good lens makes a big difference in your pictures, it's not just the camera. At some point I'll be upgrading the shorter range zoom and buying a new camera, but I can't afford to for awhile. 

Elsie, surprisingly, Keefer is a GREAT sport!







You know, when he's not being a total butthead.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

OMG They are just beautiful! But for as Beautiful as Halo is (and she is!) Keefer is still my favorite guy!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

These two are simply stunning, just beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs. Love to see them, and love watching Halo grow up.


----------

